# The corrupt media - a primer



## notimp (May 1, 2020)

Thread title written with one eye winking, and a smirk on my face. 

Since this often is such a popular topic of peoples inner dialog in here - on many issues, lets listen to a contrarian author and journalist, talking about how the system is working currently (financial stress), and why it has become that way.

You might have heard it from me before, but its always good to get a first hand account of it, from someone thats not out there to please any side. 


Hedges is one of those characters, that manages to get featured by both TVOs The Agenda, and RT - so you've got to give him credit...


----------



## notimp (May 23, 2020)

This would be the "other side" of the picture. Where a state pulls the 'national interest' card, and a big media outlet just goes with it.


----------



## Waygeek (May 25, 2020)

Still no one interested in partaking in this thread, huh, wonder why. Will Dinoh censor this post too? Probably lmfao


----------



## notimp (May 26, 2020)

This thread is designed for people that use certain phrases like "corrupt media" in the alt right buzzword sense, without thinking about what it means, to be confronted with the 'edgier' reality within the media system, where people actually struggle to get a story out, or information placed.



Its not popular, because most people stumbling upon it, should come for the buzzword, but leave with their ideology disrupted at least a little.

(Or not want to broaden their horizon to begin with, which also is expected..  )

If this would be a popular thread, it wouldnt work.  (I even leave my opinion out, because they work as 'social studies' of the field. Everyone can interpret what they see.)

(Also I dont find articles or videos about factual editor or owner level media censorship that often, since most of it is 'selfcensorship by media outlet culture' , so I cant make it more approachable by making it more timely, or...  )

edit: (In western democracies.)


----------



## Waygeek (May 31, 2020)

Nobody will engage with this thread because you are illusory superiority incarnate.


----------



## notimp (Jun 2, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Nobody will engage with this thread because you are illusory superiority incarnate.


See I'd be fine with that if you didn't just make sure that nobody does, by literally ending a thread with pushing someone down for making it.

If you get nothing out of it, fine. But why do we now have a person that rates the personalities of people that create threads, and then extrapolates from that - if a thread will be 'useful' or not? Or can exist, or not.

Isnt what you do here utterly stupid?


If I do that to you, it takes no effort - and it works simply by implying as much.

So what you do isnt just low effort, even though I hate to use this word, it is toxic. Killing a thread by stating the person that made it is not worth being read, is not something you do within a community. And thats all you ever do, except for maybe faking emotional outrage at discussions not existing in here, when they did. Copying a few emotional twitter posts with not content other than emotional outrage baiting, and pronouncing you morally superior for having found them.

You are still contributing nothing of worth.

Have you had a bad day? Not enough homeless people at work, that loved you today for giving them free stuff? As they always do. (As you asserted in the past.)


If you are so enraged by me acting 'superior' (by your account), then do me a favor first. Teach anyone in this forum anything they didn't know. (And that doesnt contain a personal attack. Or another bit of feigned outrage against a political group you dont like.

As often as I see you fake outrage, you must be in that state of mind right after waking up.)

If you do that - other people might start to see the worth in what you do.

(This is the second time you said, that I had a narcistic personality disorder. Without arguments, for no reason. I'm keeping tabs.)


----------

